# charge de l'ipod touch 16 go



## beltra (17 Mars 2008)

mon itouch ne veux pas se recharger sur mon mac intel ,ni sur un ppc.mais il se recharge sur un windows?????

je peux faire ,les autres manipulations sans probleme,mais pas la charge


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2008)

Étrange, tu le branches sur un des ports du Mac ou sur un hub?


----------

